# Hör dich in den Schlaf / glücklich / schlank / reich



## Djanoko

I saw this expression in various contexts such as:
"Hör dich in den schlaf mit..." (some ambient music)
"FluxFM - Hör dich glücklich"
"Hör dich schlank" (a book title)
"Hör dich reich" (a Podcast about money)

I'm not too sure how this translates. Listen yourself to sleep?! Listen yourself into being rich? Help.


----------



## Kajjo

Djanoko said:


> Listen yourself to sleep?! Listen yourself into being rich?


Yes. It's a bit weird in German, too. It's more a slogan than a real-life phrase.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> It's a bit weird


Indeed, yet it follows a productive logic. That is why it is intuitively understood by native speakers.


----------



## Perseas

Djanoko said:


> I saw this expression in various contexts such as:
> "Hör dich in den schlaf mit..." (some ambient music)
> "FluxFM - Hör dich glücklich"
> "Hör dich schlank" (a book title)
> "Hör dich reich" (a Podcast about money)
> 
> I'm not too sure how this translates. Listen yourself to sleep?! Listen yourself into being rich? Help.


How can the English (listen yourself into) and the German (Hör dich) be paraphrased in this context? "Imagine yourself", maybe?


----------



## anahiseri

difficult to translate. It's la mix of  
*listen*   and
* become happy / rich /  slim . . . *
Something like "*become rich/ happy* /  etc   *by listening*


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> it follows a productive logic.


What do you mean by this? Please elaborate.



berndf said:


> it is intuitively understood by native speakers.


Could you please make it understandable also to non-natives? Thank you.


----------



## Alemanita

Ruh dich aus.
Schlaf dich aus.
Schlaf dich gesund.
Iss dich schlank.
...


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> What do you mean by this? Please elaborate.
> 
> Could you please make it understandable also to non-natives?


I am not quite sure why it is intuitive. I guess it is a generalization of _sich/jemanden ... machen_, like _er machte sich frei_ or _das macht ihn reich_.


----------



## Kajjo

Alemanita said:


> Ruh dich aus.
> Schlaf dich aus.
> Schlaf dich gesund.
> Iss dich schlank.


Sehr idiomatisch -- und die Titelwendungen mit "hör" sind wohl analog gebildet, aber halt weniger typisch.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alemanita said:


> 1. Ruh dich aus.
> 2. Schlaf dich aus.
> 3. Schlaf dich gesund.
> 4. Iss dich schlank.


1 und 2. gehören mMn nicht in dieselbe Kategorie wie 3. und 4. 

"sich ausruhen / (sich) ausschlafen" sind ganz normale Verben mit trennbarer Vorsilbe. 

Nur 
3. Schlaf dich gesund.
4. Iss dich schlank.
kann man mit  "Hör dich in den *S*chlaf mit..." vergleichen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Indeed, yet it follows a productive logic. That is why it is intuitively understood by native speakers.





bearded said:


> What do you mean by this? Please elaborate.



As far as I understand it it means that you can apply this logic to several phrases. You can do it even if the phrase was never used before.





Perseas said:


> the German (Hör dich)


Hör dich in den Schlaf. = "Hör zu, bis du schläfst. Das Zuhören unterstützt dich beim Einschlafen."


---

"Nicht mehr produktiv":  You cannot apply it to new phrases. 


---


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> 1 und 2. gehören mMn nicht in dieselbe Kategorie wie 3. und 4.
> 
> "sich ausruhen / (sich) ausschlafen" sind ganz normale Verben mit trennbarer Vorsilbe.
> 
> Nur
> 3. Schlaf dich gesund.
> 4. Iss dich schlank.
> kann man mit  "Hör dich in den *S*chlaf mit..." vergleichen.


Morphologisch gesehen sind "(sich) ausruhen" und "(sich) ausschlafen" tatsächlich eine unterschiedliche Kategorie. Aber semantisch erkenne ich dieselbe Funktion und denselben Prozess wieder wie bei "hör dich schlank".


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Aber semantisch erkenne ich dieselbe Funktion und denselben Prozess wieder wie bei "hör dich schlank".


Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Hutschi

"sich ausschlafen" vs. "sich gesundschlafen" 
Gehören diese untereinander zur selben Kategorie?


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Tut mir leid, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Was ist das Problem? (Echte, keine rhetorische Frage.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Was ist das Problem?


Wie schon gesagt:


JClaudeK said:


> "sich ausruhen / (sich) ausschlafen" sind ganz normale Verben mit trennbarer Vorsilbe ['aus' bedeutet 'zur Genüge']


Da kann ich keinen (semantischen) Zusammenhang mit dem (eher Werbeslogan-mäßigen)  "Schlaf dich gesund!/ Hör dich glücklich!/ ......... " erkennen.


----------



## Hutschi

Dem kann ich folgen.
"Sich gesundschlafen" ist eine Neubildung nach dem semantischen und syntaktischen Muster von "sich ausschlafen".
"Er schlief sich aus und gesund." wäre ein Zeugma. Das zeigt den Unterschied.
"Sich ausschlafen" ist ein etabliertes Verb, bei dem man nicht mehr die Einzelteile analysiert. "Aus" hat keine Bedeutung mehr, sie ist hier verblasst. Es ist heute eine "tote" Metapher, ein Sprachrelikt der Vergangenheit. "Sich gesundschlafen" ist eine Neubildung. Wir erkennen noch die Bedeutung jedes Bestandteils.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Sich gesundschlafen" ist eine Neubildung. Wir erkennen noch die Bedeutung jedes Bestandteils.


Und vor allem: "sich gesundschlafen" beschreibt eine Veränderung des Zustands der Person: vorher war sie erschöpft, fühlte ich unwohl, oder war sogar krank. 

Dasselbe gilt für


Djanoko said:


> "Hör dich in den schlaf mit..." (some ambient music)
> "FluxFM - Hör dich glücklich"
> "Hör dich schlank" (a book title)



Während sich "ausschlafen/ ausruhen" keine Veränderung des Zustands bedeutet.


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Während sich "ausschlafen/ ausruhen" keine Veränderung des Zustands bedeutet.


"ausschlafen": so lange schlafen, bis man nicht mehr müde ist (Langenscheidt).

Hier ist die Veränderung des Zustands erkennbar, glaube ich. (müde --> nicht mehr müde)


----------



## elroy

I agree with @JClaudeK.  The structure is productive in both English and German.

The pattern is this:

[verb] + [object] + [reference to a new state]​​The meaning is: _Do the action indicated by the verb in such a way that the object acquires the state described in the reference to a new state._​​What's interesting about this construction is that you're not actually performing the action _to_ the object; what is meant is that your action _has an effect_ on the object.​
_I cried myself to sleep.
They drank themselves into a stupor.
She's eating her kidney to death. _

I didn't _cry myself_; they're not _drinking themselves_; and she's not _eating herself_.  What's meant is that I cried and cried until I fell asleep; they drank and drank until they wound up in a stupor, and she's eating in such a way that she's going to kill her kidney.

A German example would be

_Ich habe mir die Finger wund getippt._

Again, I didn't _type my fingers_; I typed and typed until my fingers got sore. 

"sich ausruhen" and "sich ausschlafen" don't follow this pattern.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> The structure is productive


Ja schon, aber für mich stellt ''sich hören'' bei den betreffenden Wendungen jedenfalls eine seltsame Wortwahl dar.


----------



## elroy

Warum?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Warum?


Bei 'sich gesundschlafen' oder 'to drink oneself to stupor' ist die Bedeutung immerhin erkennbar/nachvollziehbar. Aber nehmen wir z.B. ''hör dich schlank'': das wäre für mich ohne die obigen Erklärungen praktisch unverständlich (hört man zu, wie man abnimmt...?).


----------



## elroy

I couldn't see your point until I compared this with English.  In English, I would say "Listen _your way to_ a slim body," but not "Listen yourself slim," which is totally unidiomatic.  For some reason, though, the German one didn't bother me, and I wouldn't consider it "praktisch unverständlich." 

This might be a case of German and English differing with regard to what semantic options this construction can accommodate.  _Hör dich schlank _is not saying that you'll get slim just by listening, but by also following the advice you hear; however, it's not possible without listening, so listening is the catalyst.  For some reason, this logic is not sufficient to allow the English construction, but it seems that in German, it (just barely) flies.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> but it seems that in German, it (just barely) flies.


Für mich ist der Titel "Hör dich schlank." ein (billiger) Werbeslogan*, nach dem Modell "Iss dich schlank/ gesund/ ..... ." Verständlich, aber ziemlich weit hergeholt.
*Vergl.:


> CD: "Hör dich schlank."
> Abnehmen mit der Kraft des Unterbewusstseins ist möglich.    Ganz unbewusst verändern die Inhalte der CD bei regelmäßigem Hören Ihre Lebensführung. Sie lernen bewusster mit Ihrer Ernährung umzugehen, wählen Lebensmittel gezielter aus.  Unkontrollierte Essattacken gehören bald der Vergangenheit an. Sie fangen an Bewegung in Ihren Alltag zu integrieren.  .......


Foutaises !


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Bei 'sich gesundschlafen' oder 'to drink oneself to stupor' ist die Bedeutung immerhin erkennbar/nachvollziehbar. Aber nehmen wir z.B. ''hör dich schlank'': das wäre für mich ohne die obigen Erklärungen praktisch unverständlich (hört man zu, wie man abnimmt...?).


Ich denke es funktioniert auch nur, weil Konstruktionen wie die von Dir hier zitierten vor allem in Werbeslogans und Buchtiteln recht populär sind. Dadurch stellt sich die Assoziation recht zwanglos ein.


----------



## Hutschi

"Iss dich schlank" is a rather good ad (Werbeslogan). It is paradoxical at first glance. 

In my case:
I attended cooking lessons because I was too fat. 
105...110 kg
Diet did not help. 

The cooking course helped. I ate enough and rather much, but other things. Kind of low carbon, but not really.

I ate very much, and my colleagues laught when I said it is my new diet.
They did not believe me. It was contrary of diet.

Just I cooked myself, so I did not use hardened fat anymore (Margarine), I did not eat or drink such things like "light" products.

I baked my own bread.

I just omitted "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel", "Geschmacksverstärker", Müsli (it has much too much sugar), and too many fruits "Obst".
An apple a day keeps the doctor away,  but not four or five.

I did not become hungry anymore as before. (You certainly know the "Insulin"-problems.

I lost 10 kg and kept this for ten years now.

This was context for the following:

So for me: "Iss dich schlank" was a very good slogan. Much better than "Hungre dich schlank".


----------



## elroy

> Abnehmen mit der Kraft des Unterbewusstseins ist möglich.   Ganz unbewusst verändern die Inhalte der CD bei regelmäßigem Hören Ihre Lebensführung. Sie lernen bewusster mit Ihrer Ernährung umzugehen, wählen Lebensmittel gezielter aus. Unkontrollierte Essattacken gehören bald der Vergangenheit an. Sie fangen an Bewegung in Ihren Alltag zu integrieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> "ausschlafen": so lange schlafen, bis man nicht mehr müde ist (Langenscheidt).
> 
> Hier ist die Veränderung des Zustands erkennbar, glaube ich. (müde --> nicht mehr müde)


Das funktioniert so nicht.

Cf.:


elroy said:


> [verb] + [object] + [reference to a new state]
> The meaning is: _Do the action indicated by the verb in such a way that the object acquires the state described in the reference to a new state._



=>
"Iss dich schlank/ gesund!" = Iss so, dass du schlank/ gesund wirst.

"Schlaf dich aus!" -  Schlaf so, dass du lange genug schläfst. 

Das gilt auch für  "Hör dich glücklich!" - Hör so, dass du glücklich wirst.


----------



## anahiseri

bearded said:


> Ja schon, aber für mich stellt ''sich hören'' bei den betreffenden Wendungen jedenfalls eine seltsame Wortwahl dar.


ich würde sagen, das *sich *gehört nicht zum *hören* sondern zum *gesund/ munter /schlank*
mir wird's mit dieser Abfolge klar: 
der Arzt macht *mich gesund* - - der Arzt macht *sich* (selber) *gesund* - - -er *trinkt sich gesund  (*er wird gesund, da er genug Wasser trinkt). *er hört sich gesund ---- * Er hört (z. B.) dem Schaman zu, und er wird gesund; Placebo -Effekt, weil er daran glaubt!


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> dem Schaman


----------



## bearded

Nebenbei
Aus dem CD:

Mit der Kraft des Unterbewusstseins....
Ganz unbewusst verändern die Inhalte...Ihre Lebensführung
Sie lernen bewusster mit Ihrer Ernährung umzugehen

Frage: bewusst oder unbewusst?


----------



## anahiseri

JClaudeK said:


> Das funktioniert so nicht.
> 
> Cf.:
> 
> 
> =>
> "Iss dich schlank/ gesund!" = Iss so, dass du schlank/ gesund wirst.
> 
> "Schlaf dich aus!" -  Schlaf so, dass du lange genug schläfst.
> 
> Das gilt auch für  "Hör dich glücklich!" - Hör so, dass du glücklich wirst.


Ich finde, das ist  nicht die richtige Paraphrase für den Satz mit "hören". Was gemeint ist:
Hör  ihm/ihr/zu, und du wirst glücklich werden
Hör dir täglich diese CD an, und du wirst glücklich werden
Es kommt nicht darauf an, wie man hört, sondern worauf man hört


----------



## elroy

Genau, ich würde es so umschreiben:

_Werde durchs (richtige) Essen schlank/gesund.
Werde durchs (richtige) Hören glücklich. _


----------



## Perseas

Ich auch und im Falle von "sich ausschlafen" würde ich es so umschreiben:
_Werde durchs (lange) Schlafen unmüde _oder _Schlaf (lange) und du wirst unmüde._
Deshalb hatte ich dieses Beispiel als passend betrachtet.
Versteht man unter "Schlaf dich aus!" nicht das?



JClaudeK said:


> Das funktioniert so nicht.
> 
> =>
> "Iss dich schlank/ gesund!" = Iss so, dass du schlank/ gesund wirst.
> 
> "Schlaf dich aus!" -  Schlaf so, dass du lange genug schläfst.
> 
> Das gilt auch für  "Hör dich glücklich!" - Hör so, dass du glücklich wirst.


Vielen Dank für die Analyse.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe darunter:

Ich bin dauernd müde und überlastet, eventuell gesundheitlich angeschlagen. Ich soll mich richtig ausschlafen, also solange schlafen, bis ich nicht mehr müde bin, ohne Wecker und andere Störungen.
Dann erwache ich erfrischt und gegebenenfalls auch gesünder.

Es beschreibt also klar einen Wandel.

Wiktionary beschreibt es sehr gut, beide Fälle:

ausschlafen – Wiktionary
[1] schlafen, bis ein Nachholbedarf gedeckt ist
[2] einen Missstand durch Schlafen überwinden 

Das gefällt mir sogar besser als die Duden-Definition.

Wenn ich mich ausgeschlafen habe, bin ich ausgeschlafen.
Für mich ist das ein Status-Wandel.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: (Grimmsches Wörterbuch)

Zitierempfehlung für diesen Artikel

„AUSSCHLAFEN“, Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm, digitalisierte Fassung im Wörterbuchnetz des Trier Center for Digital Humanities, Version 01/21, <Wörterbuchnetz>, abgerufen am 21.02.2021.

Links zu diesem Artikel
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB/ausschlafen
www.woerterbuchnetz.de/DWB?lemid=A08834



> von dem nicht völlig ausgeschlafenen rausche war ihm der kopf düster.



Das deutet auf die ursprüngliche Bedeutung hin.  "Der Rausch wurde ausgeschlafen. Er hat seinen Rausch ausgeschlafen."
Es gab sogar ein Substantiv "der Ausschlaf" (ebenfalls bei Grimm.)

Kann man die Müdigkeit ausschlafen? Ich denke, das war die ursprüngliche Metapher.

---
Ergänzung:


> eine wolausgeschlafene nacht


 (ebenda, man konnte also eine Nacht ausschlafen. Das Wort hat zwar heute noch die gleiche Semantik, aber der Satz ist so nicht mehr idiomatisch. Heute wäre ich ausgeschlafen, nicht die Nacht.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> 1 und 2. gehören mMn nicht in dieselbe Kategorie wie 3. und 4.
> 
> "sich ausruhen / (sich) ausschlafen" sind ganz normale Verben mit trennbarer Vorsilbe.




Hör dich glücklich, dann bist du glücklich  
 Schlaf dich aus, dann bist du aus


----------



## anahiseri

Die Grammatik ist klar, und semantisch verstehe ich es so:
ich trinke Bier, bis das Bier aus ist.
ich esse Kuchen, bis der Kuchen aus ist
ich schlafe, bis  "die Müdigkeit aus ist" = "bis ich keine Müdigkeit mehr habe"
Und nachdem ich das Bier ausgetrunken habe und den Kuchen ausgegessen habe, habe ich "die Müdigkeit ausgeschlafen.
Ich gebe zu, es hört sich etwas eigenartig an, aber das ist bei den Metaphern anfangs immer so.


----------

